# Harvest Selection & Prestige Kits



## lcullen (Oct 25, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone knows who sweet the Chardonnay/Semillon kit from Prestige is or the Shiraz or Merlot kit is from Harvest Selection?


----------



## cpfan (Oct 26, 2010)

I know nothing about these kits except that they are sold at the Superstore in Western Canada. I don't think they are available at Superstores in Ontario.

Nearly every kit is designed to ferment to dry. Some kits will include a sweetening pouch to be added after fermenting to dry, if the manufacturer feels that that wine is typically not dry. EQ Zinfandel Blush.

I would not expect a sweetening pouch in the varieties you mentioned.

Steve


----------

